
Ask HN: Why does CamelCamelCamel search redirect to Project Gutenberg? - koolba
The search box on the website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;camelcamelcamel.com) works fine but directly visiting the search URL sends you to a Cloudfront cache of Project Gutenberg (specifically The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes).<p>Playing with it via curl, seems like omitting the Referer header causes it:<p>This goes to Gutenberg:<p><pre><code>    curl -v https:&#x2F;&#x2F;camelcamelcamel.com&#x2F;search?sq=test
</code></pre>
This doesn&#x27;t:<p><pre><code>    curl -v https:&#x2F;&#x2F;camelcamelcamel.com&#x2F;search?sq=test -H &#x27;Referer: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;camelcamelcamel.com&#x2F;&#x27;
</code></pre>
Any ideas what&#x27;s going on? Maybe they were being web scraped live via AJAX and put in a referrer check to break things? Problem with that is that it broke my quick search links...
======
L1quid
Should be working now, sorry about that.

